# Verso e-book sale today



## toggle (Jun 18, 2015)

Just noting that theres another 24 hour ebook sale from Verso. Lots of stuff for a quid, but the sit's running a little slow.


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 18, 2015)

Sorry sihhi It was toggle's fault.


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 18, 2015)

toggle said:


> Just noting that theres another 24 hour ebook sale from Verso. Lots of stuff for a quid, but the sit's running a little slow.


There's another thread aswell. Looks like the site is inaccessible at the minute.


----------



## toggle (Jun 18, 2015)

oooooops


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 31, 2016)

Bump - Verso offering some free books today

Psst! Downloading Isn't Stealing [for today]


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 1, 2016)

And another sale, enjoy. 

Everything 90% off.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 26, 2016)

Another sale til Jan 1st ,90% off e-books


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 26, 2016)

Cheers for the heads up!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 26, 2016)

So I bought 

Hold Everything Dear : Dispatches on Survival and Resistance -  John Berger  (I know his niece!) 
Fire and Blood : The European Civil War , 1914- 1945 -  Enzo Traverso 
Seizing Freedom - David R Roediger 
Outcast London - Gareth Stedman Jones 
The Contours of American History - William Appleman Williams 
Unhitched - Richard Seymour 

For £8.50


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 29, 2016)

I got.

A Companion to Marx's Capital - David Harvey
Historical Capitalism - Immanuel Wallerstein
Portraits - John Berger
Dialectic of Enlightenment - Theodor Adorno and Max Horkheimer
Grand Hotel Abyss - Stuart Jeffries

Got them all on ebook so unfortunately can't look smug while reading Adorno on the train.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 27, 2017)

90% off all ebooks till tmw night


----------



## chilango (Jul 27, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> 90% off all ebooks till tmw night



Was just about to post this.

I got:


We Want Everything
Riot Strike Riot
The Autonomous City
How will capitalism end?
October
State of Insecurity
Zad and NoTAV
Some of them were like 80p or something


----------



## sunnysidedown (Jul 27, 2017)

Holiday reading sorted, ta Butchers!

Futurability
October
The Autonomous City
The Leveler Revolution 
A People's History of the French Revolution 

And change from a tenner.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2017)

£10.50 bought me ;
October - China Mieville
The Age of Jihad - Patrick Cockburn
The Strength of the Wolf: The Secret History of America's War on Drugs - Douglas Valentine
The Darkest Days : The Truth Behind Britain's Rush to War 1914 - Douglas Newton
The Year Of Living Dangerously - Slavoj Zizek
The Killing of Osama bin Laden - Seymour M Hersh
The Ministry of Nostalgia - Owen Hatherley

Still working through the last lot I bought


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 26, 2017)

Back until 01 Jan


----------



## chilango (Dec 26, 2017)

Excellent. Bought a bunch


----------



## Mordi (Dec 26, 2017)

I reckon I'll get China Mieville's October and Buda's Wagon by Mike Davis (read the intro of that years ago and have been meaning to get a copy since). Anything particularly recommended by others?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 26, 2017)

Mordi said:


> I reckon I'll get China Mieville's October and Buda's Wagon by Mike Davis (read the intro of that years ago and have been meaning to get a copy since). Anything particularly recommended by others?



same question here - the ebooks are bargaintastic


----------



## chilango (Dec 26, 2017)

I bought some Althusser, Zizek, Badieu, Baudrillard, Age of Jihad, The New Poverty and A Guide to the Ruins of New Britain.


...not that that’s a recommendation. I haven’t read half my last lot yet!


----------



## Mordi (Dec 26, 2017)

chilango said:


> I bought some Althusser, Zizek, Badieu, Baudrillard, Age of Jihad, The New Poverty and A Guide to the Ruins of New Britain.
> 
> 
> ...not that that’s a recommendation. I haven’t read half my last lot yet!



I'm the same. I think the last sale I tried to put some through only to find I'd already got copies. 

I've gone for;




Late Victorian Holocausts
by Mike Davis




Altai
by Wu Ming




Trans
by Juliet Jacques




Revolutionary Yiddishland
by Alain Brossat and Sylvia Klingberg




Buda’s Wagon
by Mike Davis




If They Come in the Morning …




The Autonomous City


----------



## petee (Dec 27, 2017)

i bought wallerstein's Historical Capitalism and meiksins' Origin of Capitalism.
any comment on either appreciated.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 27, 2017)

Picked up Mieville's October for 1.99. Thanks for the heads-up Lord Camomile !


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 27, 2017)

chilango said:


> I bought some Althusser, Zizek, Badieu, Baudrillard, Age of Jihad, The New Poverty and A Guide to the Ruins of New Britain.
> 
> 
> ...not that that’s a recommendation. I haven’t read half my last lot yet!



Did you get ebooks? I read journal articles online but for some reason reading a book feels different (my concentration is a bit fucked anyway, maybe that's the issue rather than the format)


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 31, 2018)

PM Press (US division) have all ebooks for 71p for around next 24 hours  (11:59 PST on 31st). Prices read as normal but just add BUCK in the coupon bit at check out. This is particularly handy as it's been impossible to order new books from these since brexit (or subscribe to US journals) as prices near doubled as did postage. There's alos loads of great free books from within same stock - i.e stuff like All Power to the Councils!: A Documentary History of the German Revolution of 1918–1919

(I know lots of these can be got free _elsewhere _- but you can show a bit of support for a great publishing venture this way).


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 31, 2018)

How the eff does Rooum ever get his Wildcat cartoons published and re-published?


----------



## Mordi (Jan 31, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> How the eff does Rooum ever get his Wildcat cartoons published and re-published?



I think it must be because he's really very nice. Which gives me hope I guess. 

Any recommendations on the e-books? I'm looking through them all, so far got a Victor Serge novel I didn't have, and a history of the George Jackson Brigade.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 31, 2018)

Mordi said:


> I think it must be because he's really very nice. Which gives me hope I guess.
> 
> Any recommendations on the e-books? I'm looking through them all, so far got a Victor Serge novel I didn't have, and a history of the George Jackson Brigade.


I'll post up my list in 5 minutes, just running through it gain for ones i missed - but i'll be missing loads of good stuff as i already have them.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2018)

Mordi said:


> I think it must be because he's really very nice.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 31, 2018)

Definitely:

Selma James - Sex, Race and Class
Angry Brigade
Bonnot Gang
Black Mask and Up Against The Wall Motherfucker

Maybe:

Fire and Flames (German Autonomen)
John Barker - Futures
Punk stuff


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 31, 2018)

With Rooum I assumed it was because anarchist writers are plentiful but anarchist cartoonists are not, plus all the hours he has put in over the years.


----------



## chilango (Jan 31, 2018)

Must resist.  

I really don't need a bunch of armed struggle memoirs right now


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 31, 2018)

There's quite a few on there I would get if I had an e-reader, but I am stubbornly resisting that at the moment. I do have a library at the bottom of my road though.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 31, 2018)

Gun Thugs, Rednecks, and Radicals: A Documentary History of the West Virginia Mine Wars (e-Book)
Moments of Excess: Movements, Protest and Everyday Life (e-Book)
New Forms of Worker Organization: The Syndicalist and Autonomist Restoration of Class Struggle Unionism (e-Book)
Portugal: The Impossible Revolution? (e-Book)
Pistoleros!: The Chronicles of Farquhar McHarg - I: 1918 (e-Book)
Written in Blood: Courage and Corruption in the Appalachian War of Extraction (e-Book)
A Living Spirit of Revolt: The Infrapolitics of Anarchism (e-Book)
Antifascism, Sports, Sobriety: Forging a Militant Working-Class Culture (e-Book)
Asia's Unknown Uprisings Volume 2: People Power in the Philippines, Burma, Tibet, China, Taiwan, Bangladesh, Nepal, Thailand, and Indonesia, 1947–2009 (e-Book)
Asia's Unknown Uprisings Volume 1: South Korean Social Movements in the 20th Century (e-Book)
The Movements of Movements: Part 1: What Makes Us Move? (e-Book)
Libertarian Socialism: Politics in Black and Red (e-Book)
Reassessing the Transnational Turn: Scales of Analysis in Anarchist and Syndicalist Studies (e-Book)
The First Socialist Schism: Bakunin vs. Marx in the International Working Men's Association (e-Book)
Maoism and the Chinese Revolution: A Critical Introduction (e-Book)
Joe Hill: The IWW & the Making of a Revolutionary Workingclass Counterculture, Second Edition (e-Book)
Who's Afraid of the Black Blocs?: Anarchy in Action around the World (e-Book)
All Power to the Councils!: A Documentary History of the German Revolution of 1918–1919 (e-Book)
Creating a Movement with Teeth: A Documentary History of the George Jackson Brigade (eBook)

For grand total of
Subtotal:	$152.15
Buck:	-$135.11
Shipping:	$0.00
Total:	$17.04

The Mailer/Mayler book on Portugal and The Rosemont one on Joe Hill and Wobbly Culture are must buys of that lot.

Loads of stuff like Caffentzis or Selma James etc that i have already that i would be snapping up.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2018)

chilango said:


> Must resist.
> 
> I really don't need a bunch of armed struggle memoirs right now


this is exactly the moment when you need a bunch of armed struggle memoirs.


----------



## chilango (Jan 31, 2018)

I second the Portugal one. Already have it though.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 31, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> How the eff does Rooum ever get his Wildcat cartoons published and re-published?



Back in the day they were funny. (I haven't seen his recent stuff in years.) 

I even had the Wildcat cartoon t- shirt.


----------



## Mordi (Jan 31, 2018)

PM Press said:
			
		

> 500 Years of Indigenous Resistance (E-Book)
> 
> All Power to the Councils!: A Documentary History of the German Revolution of 1918–1919 (e-Book)






			
				PM Press said:
			
		

> Anarchist Seeds beneath the Snow: Left-Libertarian Thought and British Writers from William Morris to Colin Ward (e-Book)
> 
> Asia's Unknown Uprisings Volume 1: South Korean Social Movements in the 20th Century (e-Book)
> 
> ...



Subtotal: $226.75
Buck: -$198.69
Buck: -$2.00
Shipping: $0.00
*Total:* $26.06#


I went a bit nuts and got more fiction than I'd anticipated. But I'm desperate for books right now.
Particularly excited about Jewish Noir and Don't Mourn, Balkanise!

I've been meaning to more reading about the breakup of Yugoslavia and the Balkan wars because I can't get enough of grim, depressing recent history it seems.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 5, 2018)

70% off selected hard copy titles at Verso for the next 11 hours:

Verso


----------



## marty21 (Feb 5, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> There's quite a few on there I would get if I had an e-reader, but I am stubbornly resisting that at the moment. I do have a library at the bottom of my road though.


get a kindle app on your phone!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 5, 2018)

marty21 said:


> get a kindle app on your phone!



Or just scoop your eyes out with a spoon, as this is a cheaper and quicker way to turn yourself blind than trying to read a 500 page biography of Krushchev off a smarthpone screen.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 5, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Or just scoop your eyes out with a spoon, as this is a cheaper and quicker way to turn yourself blind than trying to read a 500 page biography of Krushchev off a smarthpone screen.


I prefer reading on my phone to a tablet, real books are better obvs , but if I'm on the tube/bus/train, it's fine for reading via the phone.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 1, 2018)

Bump coz they're doing 50% off loads of stuff today.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 1, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Bump coz they're doing 50% off loads of stuff today.


Just came to say the same thing 

Verso 50% off May Day reading list


----------



## chilango (May 1, 2018)

Sadly all the ones on that list that I'd like to read, I've already bought awaiting reading. Oh well....


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2018)

Check your emails for the Verso GDPR email - they'll send you a 75% discount next week if you re-register.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 22, 2018)

The V-dawgs are offering a 75% discount voucher to email subscribers who confirm they want to stay subscribed 

Small print:



> *your 75% discount code will be emailed to you in the week of May 29, 2018. It cannot be used in conjunction with any other offers.


----------



## chilango (May 31, 2018)

Anyone received their 75% off email yet?


----------



## marty21 (May 31, 2018)

chilango said:


> Anyone received their 75% off email yet?


No


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 31, 2018)

Niet.

Revolution!


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 2, 2018)

I have - it's 75% off a list they give you - couple of good ones. Shanin is prob best value. Or Ramdin.

No free shipping on this offer either.

Blimey - it's not just one book either, get as many as you want.


----------



## chilango (Jun 2, 2018)

Just received it. Disappointingly I have most on the list already that are of interest, but will look property later...


----------



## chilango (Jun 4, 2018)

Anybody read either Bloch"s book on Marx or that Works to Win Marx biography?


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 5, 2018)

chilango said:


> Just received it. Disappointingly I have most on the list already that are of interest, but will look property later...



in the same situation. Will get the Asad Haider book, but not sure if the others I'm considering are just because they are 75% off and not convinced I'll read them anytime soon (Municpal Dreams, the Sorkin and Extreme Cities)


----------



## petee (Jun 5, 2018)

nothing in this lot for me.
bought _The Beach Beneath The Street_ at the last sale, a few weeks ago.


----------



## chilango (Jun 5, 2018)

Ended up ordering these...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 29, 2018)

90% ebook sale is back until Sunday

In addition, all print books are currently 40% off paperbacks, 30% off hardbacks.


----------



## chilango (Jun 29, 2018)

Reading that John Rees The Leveller Revolution at the moment. Interesting stuff, but his swapiness really shines through every fucking paragraph almost. Importance of "the paper", meetings in pubs, Tower Hamlets being the centre of the universe etc.


----------



## chilango (Jul 6, 2018)

ebook of _Violent Borders_ free till the 10th July on the Verso website

Verso


----------



## chilango (Sep 6, 2018)

Couple of free. Ebooks today.

Be quick though, one ends in under an hour! 

Verso

Verso


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 7, 2018)

I think it's a different free ebook every day this month. The announcements about them appear on their blog.


----------



## petee (Sep 8, 2018)

petee said:


> nothing in this lot for me.
> bought _The Beach Beneath The Street_ at the last sale, a few weeks ago.



which i still haven't read.
taking some of these free ebooks though


----------



## chilango (Sep 8, 2018)

Lurdan said:


> I think it's a different free ebook every day this month. The announcements about them appear on their blog.



New Bad Days by Hal Foster today.

I'll probably never read it, but got it anyway


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 22, 2018)

Today's giveaway is Politics and Letters, the book of interviews with Raymond Williams. It's free at that link until 3.00pm GMT (4.00pm BST) today (Saturday).


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 22, 2018)

They're putting out a book by noted assadist cunt Max Blumenthal in early 2019. Back to piracy then.

That's a great book btw.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 25, 2018)

Pm Press - who don't put out books by assadist red-brown conspiracy freaks who hang around with/support holocaust denier types - have all ebooks $2 for next week or so. Just put in READ into the coupon/voucher thing on checkout. I know most of these are availible by other means but PM press are a decent publishing project.


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 28, 2018)

The Verso flash ebook giveaway ended - but IT'S BACK!!! with one last attempt to get you to download stuff you'll never actually read. Until 11.59pm EDT Sunday night (that's 4.59am Monday morning BST) the various titles they previously gave away are all free. Links at the bottom of this page :

Verso


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2018)

Lurdan said:


> The Verso flash ebook giveaway ended - but IT'S BACK!!! with one last attempt to get you to download stuff you'll never actually read. Until 11.59pm EDT Sunday night (that's 4.59am Monday morning BST) the various titles they previously gave away are all free. Links at the bottom of this page :
> 
> Verso


I have actually read quite a few of the Verso books I've downloaded, still a load still to read, which won't stop be getting more


----------



## chilango (Sep 28, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> Pm Press - who don't put out books by assadist red-brown conspiracy freaks who hang around with/support holocaust denier types - have all ebooks $2 for next week or so. Just put in READ into the coupon/voucher thing on checkout. I know most of these are availible by other means but PM press are a decent publishing project.



Do you happen to know if their ebooks are avsilavai in .mobi format?


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 28, 2018)

chilango said:


> Do you happen to know if their ebooks are avsilavai in .mobi format?


I do and they are.


----------



## chilango (Sep 28, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> I do and they are.



Cool.

If the offer's still going I'll be buying some stuff later then


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 28, 2018)

Ends first october, plenty time.


----------



## chilango (Oct 2, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> Ends first october, plenty time.


Cheers Butchers. Picked up a few bits.


----------



## Lurdan (Oct 12, 2018)

The kindle version of Christopher Hill's 'The English Bible and the Seventeenth Century Revolution' is free at Amazon today and for an undefined few days.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00PUVC94O


----------



## Lorca (Nov 1, 2018)

90% off all ebooks at Haymarket Books - might be of interest to some folks.


----------



## Lurdan (Nov 9, 2018)

50% off everything at the PM Press website until the end of the year to, er, 'beat the post election blues'. Use the code 'GIFT' at check out.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 9, 2018)

Problem is the huge postage from the US may well gobble up any savings there - if you're going for hard copies anyway. The UK site isn't doing the sale, would be great if they ever did.


----------



## belboid (Nov 9, 2018)

Lorca said:


> 90% off all ebooks at Haymarket Books - might be of interest to some folks.


ooh, just remembered. The fuckers have still not got back to me about the Kidron book I ordered but couldn't download


----------



## Lurdan (Nov 9, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> Problem is the huge postage from the US may well gobble up any savings there - if you're going for hard copies anyway. The UK site isn't doing the sale, would be great if they ever did.


Very true. I fully embrace ebooks myself. (If not all that many of PMs ).


----------



## belboid (Nov 20, 2018)

They're doing a half price sale on actual books till January 1 - with eboois bundled into the bargain


----------



## chilango (Dec 26, 2018)

80% off ebooks and 50% of books at the moment.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## marty21 (Dec 26, 2018)

I love the verso sales


----------



## chilango (Jan 24, 2019)

A few things 70% off for a couple of days.


----------



## petee (Jan 24, 2019)

got two items.
also had a look at my buying history and was reminded of a few ebooks I'd forgotten i had


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 1, 2019)

40% off titles concerning fascism-anti-fascism. I'm reading the traverso this very second. An odd list though.


----------



## chilango (Feb 1, 2019)

I've read a couple on that list. _Alt-America_ and _Bloody Nasty People._ I wouldn't rush to recommend either tbh.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 1, 2019)

First is liberal clinton crap, 2nd is as best as can be expected in book like that i suppose. The Fekete one is v good.


----------



## chilango (Feb 11, 2019)

PM Press all ebooks $1.99 with the code READ.


----------



## chilango (May 1, 2019)

There's 50% sales at Verso and Pluto today for Mayday


----------



## chilango (Jul 22, 2019)

90% off ebooks at Pluto Press at the moment.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2019)

more added to the digital pile £5.40 for that lot .


----------



## chilango (Jul 25, 2019)

Yeah 90% off at Verso too.

Between them and Pluto I've just picked up 10 books for about £12.

Incl. the ones I wanted from the Autonomy thread.


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 25, 2019)

Thanks for the headsup- bought a bunch


----------



## chilango (Jul 25, 2019)

I got:

From Pluto
 

From Verso


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 25, 2019)

Now read them.


----------



## JimW (Jul 25, 2019)

Been waiting for the e book of tailor of Ulm about the end of the PCI for ages and see it won't be ready until August and it's marked at twenty quid  Tempted by Mei Zhi's one on her husband's incarceration but can't be arsed.


----------



## chilango (Jul 25, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Now read them.



I've started the Revelli, it's great.


----------



## petee (Jul 25, 2019)

got balibar's _Philosophy of Marx_ and lindman's _A World to Win_ for $2 ! (plus tax)


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 25, 2019)

chilango said:


> I got:
> 
> From Pluto
> 
> From Verso


I got the Tronti and Reveilli ones



butchersapron said:


> Now read them.





chilango said:


> I've started the Revelli, it's great.


I know we've tried reading groups on U75 before and they've kind of died without much success but maybe we should try to give it another go. Especially as quite a few of us are reading/have read stuff on (national) populism recently?


----------



## chilango (Jul 25, 2019)

I'm really enjoying the Revelli one so far. Savouring it.

Happy to contribute to a "reading group" thread on it.


----------



## gawkrodger (Jul 25, 2019)

i just can't deal with reading e-books. Fine for hunting for quotations but prefer a physical book 1000 times over. No problem with reading journal articles etc in electronic format but then I am a bit weird


----------



## chilango (Jul 25, 2019)

gawkrodger said:


> i just can't deal with reading e-books. Fine for hunting for quotations but prefer a physical book 1000 times over. No problem with reading journal articles etc in electronic format but then I am a bit weird



Depends.

Ebooks, for me, are best for "cover to cover" reading but I need physical for dipping in.snd out references.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 25, 2019)

I bought a loaf of ebooks and am now reading a book.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 25, 2019)

I just became iPad wanker at the age of 50 so will give the ebooks thing a try.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 25, 2019)

(Yes I bought the Bastani for the lols, I’m not a complete cunt. Yet.)


----------



## Celyn (Jul 25, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I bought a loaf of ebooks and am now reading a book.


I really love the idea of a loaf of books.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 25, 2019)

Celyn said:


> I really love the idea of a loaf of books.



Let’s try and make this a thing, Celyn


----------



## LDC (Jul 25, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> (Yes I bought the Bastani for the lols, I’m not a complete cunt. Yet.)



I'd only bought it last week in hardback ffs. The cover isn't a good ad for high tech communism, the back cover is fucking unreadable, tiny print all overlaying a graphic in badly chosen colours. Sack the fucking designer.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 25, 2019)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I'd only bought it last week in hardback ffs. The cover isn't a good ad for high tech communism, the back cover is fucking unreadable, tiny print all overlaying a graphic in badly chosen colours. Sack the fucking designer.



Could be deep entryism from the PD design cadre...


----------



## seventh bullet (Jul 26, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> View attachment 178665 View attachment 178664 I bought a loaf of ebooks and am now reading a book.



Excellent book, the physical one in your lap.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 26, 2019)

seventh bullet said:


> Excellent book, the physical one in your lap.



Yeah I found it cheap and remembered someone on here (possibly you!) recommended it. It is absolutely cracking.


----------



## yield (Jul 26, 2019)

gawkrodger said:


> i just can't deal with reading e-books. Fine for hunting for quotations but prefer a physical book 1000 times over. No problem with reading journal articles etc in electronic format but then I am a bit weird


Same here. Wish I could. But I never respond the same way to ebooks as I do to having a real book in my hands. Not that I read as much as I used to.


----------



## Ptolemy (Jul 30, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up, I bought a few e-books which look like they'll be very interesting - at criminal prices, really! 70p a pop in some cases.


----------



## chilango (Aug 10, 2019)

PM Press (US) have $1.99 sale on ebooks with code "READ".


----------



## Lurdan (Aug 31, 2019)

Verso is giving away ebooks during it's September Student List 50% off sale. Currently it's Marable's Beyond Black and White.

There was an email about the first freebie earlier in the week but I think the only certain way to find out about subsequent ones may be to keep an eye on their blog :

Verso


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 1, 2019)

I hate this thread, cos any time I see it has been updated it reminds me that I bought 7 or 8 Verso e-books about four years ago and I have still not read one of them. This thread is a total shaming exercise.


----------



## Mordi (Sep 1, 2019)

imposs1904 said:


> I hate this thread, cos any time I see it has been updated it reminds me that I bought 7 or 8 Verso e-books about four years ago and I have still not read one of them. This thread is a total shaming exercise.



I know I'm not the only one on this thread to have got as far as checking out on the verso site only to be told that some of the books I'm trying to buy I got last time round and just haven't read yet. Embarrassing.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 26, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> They're putting out a book by noted assadist cunt Max Blumenthal in early 2019. Back to piracy then.



This savage review (or here if maxxed out) of (for hire) red-brownassadist scummmer'sbook in  the TLS last week asks some serious questions about that arm of verso's publishing - maybe they ned to break off and form a verso-recto publishers?
____

Publishers, especially those with illustrious histories, have a responsibility for what they put their stamp on, and with this book Verso has torn a hole in its reputation. The overarching argument shoehorns history into unrecognizable shapes; the fact-checking has clearly not been as it should; even the copy-editing seems to have been skimped on, judging by the number of typos. But even more worrying than these basic failures in publishing a meaty, non-fiction book is the apparent lack of concern about the controversy surrounding the author himself. As the NYRB Daily noted last year (October 16, 2018), Blumenthal’s views on Syria “completely flipped” in 2015. Having previously been critical of Assad’s Russia-sponsored regime, he seemed to have performed a volte-face. Blumenthal now regularly retweets pro-Kremlin sources. Targets of his Twitter comments include an eight-year-old girl (Bana Alabed) living in rebel-held Aleppo, who ran an account of the siege with her mother. According to Blumenthal: “Alabed & the White Helmets [were building] on a grand tradition of pro-war psy-ops” in their first-hand reports.

A comprehensive list of rebuttals to an earlier article of Blumenthal’s with similar views was collected at the blog Hummus for Thought (October 5, 2016). It began with an impassioned plea from the Syrian Marcell Shehwara for readers to start listening to Syrians themselves, rather than dismissing them as stooges, as Blumenthal does. There are many similar take-downs of Blumenthal’s work online. It doesn’t take much digging to realize how many people question the author’s work.

Verso’s choice to continue to publish Max Blumenthal (see also the Verso-published The 51 Day War: Resistance and ruin in Gaza, 2015) therefore seems perverse, casting doubt on the entire stable of authors in this field. There are also the moral implications of this book: there is the danger that such arguments can be used by others to legitimize violence against secular and humanitarian actors in a number of theatres of conflict, thus fuelling the conflicts themselves.


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 28, 2019)

For this weekend only Verso are giving away all of this months promotional freebies at once 

Verso blog

(These are all titles which have "leaked out" on to the internet in one form or another so you can of course download them from places like libgen instead).


----------



## MsHopper (Sep 29, 2019)

Mordi said:


> I know I'm not the only one on this thread to have got as far as checking out on the verso site only to be told that some of the books I'm trying to buy I got last time round and just haven't read yet. Embarrassing.


I've found that I have 6 free books from 2016 that I've never downloaded nevermind read!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2019)

palgrave macmillan having a big sale

Cyber Sale: Books & eBooks for only 9,99 each | Palgrave


----------



## chilango (Nov 22, 2019)

"Only" £9.99!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 22, 2019)

chilango said:


> "Only" £9.99!



Some of the books they're selling are going for 50 quid normally.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 22, 2019)

Well, they're priced at £50 anyway. How much _going _they're doing i'm not so sure.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 26, 2019)

End of year sale back on; 50% off print, 80% off ebooks.

As others, still have plenty of ebooks from previous sales that I've haven't got round to reading yet, but there's actually a couple I've been planning on picking up this year.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 26, 2019)

I got the new one on the 43 Group that Butchers slated for 4 quid.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 26, 2019)

bought a couple of e-books , join a few others on the pile of unread e-books from Verso. I will work through that pile in 2020


----------



## petee (Dec 26, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I got the new one on the 43 Group that Butchers slated for 4 quid.



 $3 for me.


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 27, 2019)

Anyone read _Liberalism at Large_ by Alexander Zevin?


----------



## chilango (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 27, 2019)

chilango said:


> .


Do you think the Traverso one of fascism worth getting, chilango?


----------



## chilango (Dec 27, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> Do you think the Traverso one of fascism worth getting, chilango?



I didn't think that much of it tbh. It's ok, but I began to find it a little dull and repetitive. I got his Fire & Blood too though.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 27, 2019)

chilango said:


> I didn't think that much of it tbh. It's ok, but I began to find it a little dull and repetitive. I got his Fire & Blood too though.


I enjoyed Fire & Blood, it's one the verso books I have managed to read


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 27, 2019)

chilango said:


> I didn't think that much of it tbh. It's ok, but I began to find it a little dull and repetitive. I got his Fire & Blood too though.





marty21 said:


> I enjoyed Fire & Blood, it's one the verso books I have managed to read


Ta, think I'll get the_ Fire & Blood _if I get anything.


----------



## chilango (Jan 7, 2020)

PM Press (US)

All e-Books are on sale for $1.99 each! Use the coupon code: Read 
until 2/1/2020​
Picked up some Federici, Caffentzis, dalla Costa and Holloway.

There's quite a lot of interesting stuff on there though.


----------



## Mordi (Jan 10, 2020)

chilango said:


> PM Press (US)
> 
> All e-Books are on sale for $1.99 each! Use the coupon code: Read
> until 2/1/2020​
> ...



Was just going to flag this one up as well.  I initially thought I'd missed it due to that confusing Atlantic date line. I got Judenstaat (fiction imagining of a Jewish state established in Saxony), the latest witches book by Federici, "A Letter to My Children" Vaneigem and "Parenting Without God".


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 10, 2020)

Pm press just published an occalan collection as well. Wtf is going on?


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 10, 2020)

chilango said:


> PM Press (US)
> 
> All e-Books are on sale for $1.99 each! Use the coupon code: Read
> until 2/1/2020​
> ...


Ta for the heads up chil.


----------



## chilango (Jan 10, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> Pm press just published an occalan collection as well. Wtf is going on?


Tbh there's a fair bit of iffy "armed struggle" stuff in their catalogue so it's hardly a surprise.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 10, 2020)

chilango said:


> Tbh there's a fair bit of iffy "armed struggle" stuff in their catalogue so it's hardly a surprise.


I'm surprised thank you!


----------



## chilango (Jan 21, 2020)

70% off some Verso books right now. Incl. Tronti's _Workers and Capital_ for £6


----------



## flypanam (Mar 19, 2020)

Haymarket are offering ten ebooks for free. Slim pickings but I picked up Rob Larson’s book on the political economy of Silicon Valley.
www.haymarketbooks.org


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 20, 2020)

Verso have another sale on, including a handful of free eBooks.






						Free Quarantine Ebooks
					

Reading in a time of coronavirus: download your free ebooks until April 8.




					www.versobooks.com


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 11, 2020)

AK Press (USA version) are doing their ebooks for $2.

Including Cleaver's Rupturing the Dialectic, the Mal Testa book on anti-fascism and erm not much else that was of interest to me.


			https://www.akpress.org/downloads.html?p=1&product_list_limit=30


----------



## chilango (Apr 11, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> AK Press (USA version) are doing their ebooks for $2.
> 
> Including Cleaver's Rupturing the Dialectic, the Mal Testa book on anti-fascism and erm not much else that was of interest to me.
> 
> ...



There's plenty of stuff there. A bunch of "old classics", new stuff that illustrates why us fogies grumble about the youth so much, and even a smattering of titles worth reading.

Sadly, I've already read them.

But worth a quick look.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 16, 2020)

A People’s History of the World by Chris Harman, ebook free until Monday (20 Apr).


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 16, 2020)

Rather good publishers Theory and Practice have put most of their small range of books online as PDFs 






						Books – Theory and Practice
					






					www.theoryandpractice.org.uk


----------



## chilango (Apr 16, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Rather good publishers Theory and Practice have put most of their small range of books online as PDFs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couple of good books there, thanks.


----------



## chilango (Apr 22, 2020)

A round up of a few discounts here:






						Left Book Club
					






					leftbookclub.com


----------



## Lurdan (Apr 22, 2020)

For French speakers (and those who'd like to practise their skills ), Entremonde have freely downloadable PDFs of many of their titles. There are options to make a voluntary donation - links for that on the regular page for each book. Many of their books are French translations of English texts but there are also some interesting original titles among them. In addition to the things they have published themselves they took over parts of the Senonevero catalogue. The list of titles with download links is here:

Éditions Entremonde - ebooks 

(Among the half dozen or so that I'd already bought as analogue books I can see one, _Les Autoreductions_, I didn't know had been reprinted and bought second hand only very recently , and the French translation of Sergio Bologna and Giairo Daghini's - _Mai 68 en France_. First published in July 1968, and based on what they had witnessed in France, it also illustrates how pre-operaiste their politics were at the time).


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 24, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> AK Press (USA version) are doing their ebooks for $2.
> 
> Including Cleaver's Rupturing the Dialectic, the Mal Testa book on anti-fascism and erm not much else that was of interest to me.
> 
> ...


Ta for that Fozzie, got the Cleaver and Kropotkin.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 1, 2020)

Another sale on at Verso, 80% off all e-books.

In addition, Erik Olin Wrights _How to be an Anticapitalist in the 21st Century_ is downloadable for free, I'm pretty critical of it but it's an good easy read and certainly worth getting for free.


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2020)

Yet another Verso sale on right now


----------



## belboid (May 24, 2020)

They’re the fucking DFS of the publishing world.


----------



## petee (May 29, 2020)

40%* off on some stuff until june 7. this might be the moment to read some schlomo sand. i've seen quite conflicting appraisals of his stuff.

opinions on  _The Invention of the Land of Israel_ welcome.

*e2a now i'm confused. some books are 60% off, some 30% off.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 29, 2020)

Unless you want a hard copy I wouldn't bother with this sale. Odds on there'll be a much better one for e-pubs shortly.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 29, 2020)

petee said:


> 40%* off on some stuff until june 7. this might be the moment to read some schlomo sand. i've seen quite conflicting appraisals of his stuff.
> 
> opinions on  _The Invention of the Land of Israel_ welcome.
> 
> *e2a now i'm confused. some books are 60% off, some 30% off.


This selection features small run reprints from the archive, 40% off until 9th June :





__





						Out of the Verso archive
					

... and back in print! From Stuart Hall to Ellen Meiksins Wood, stock up on these classic works of theory and politics.




					www.versobooks.com


----------



## petee (May 29, 2020)

redsquirrel said:


> Unless you want a hard copy I wouldn't bother with this sale. Odds on there'll be a much better one for e-pubs shortly.



i've been buying their epubs for a while now but i can't stand reading that way.
i bought enough to save the shipping.


----------



## chilango (May 29, 2020)

The End of Policing is a free ebook at Verso right now fwiw.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 7, 2020)

Canada's Kersplebedeb/Left Wing Books are doing both (physical) volumes of the big Red Army Fraktion book for half price (about £13.50) using the voucher code RAF2020.

They stock all of the AK and PM Press lists as well as their own stuff and a lot more, so if you are doing a big buy, or if you are in Canada/North America (free P&P on orders over 50CAD), you can get a better price than most places.





__





						Left Wing Books
					

We stock books from a wide range of anti-racist, feminist, and generally left-wing perspectives. Via Kersplebedeb Publishing, we also publish books focusing on writings by political prisoners and prisoners of war, documents pertaining to armed politics in the metropole, and the political economy...




					www.leftwingbooks.net


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 14, 2020)

Just in case anyone has not seen it - 40% of everything at Verso.


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 15, 2020)

Yet another sale on at Verso - 60% of all e-books until 4/1/20 this time. 

Not spotted any interesting new stuff really.


----------



## chilango (Dec 15, 2020)

I'm waiting for another 90% off one before buying any ebooks. picked up a few physical books in Pluto's 50% sale though.


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 15, 2020)

chilango said:


> I'm waiting for another 90% off one before buying any ebooks. picked up a few physical books in Pluto's 50% sale though.


Yeah they come around so often that 60% for e-books does not seem like a great deal. 

The Field's _Racecraft_ is down to £4 on e-book if anyone is interested.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 15, 2020)

PM Press in the US are currently doing 50% off. Might still be useful if you're in, or buying gifts for anyone in, the US, I've just had a look at their shipping estimate thing and their shipping costs make it pointless if you're ordering to the UK. Unless you're buying ebooks, I suppose.


----------



## cloudyday (Dec 15, 2020)

I'm just catching up on some Verso I bought this time last year - Linebaugh's The Many Headed Hydra being paticularly stand out.

Having a look through the site now, has anyone read Benanav's book on automation?





__





						Verso
					

Verso Books is the largest independent, radical publishing house in the English-speaking world.




					www.versobooks.com


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 27, 2021)

Not Verso but freeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 27, 2021)

Hmm requires registration. (OK and just three fields to complete). But then that goes to a 404/error. Apparently this is because of demand and they are fixing it so try later


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 5, 2021)

Yet another Verso sale, mostly 40% off.

But there is 100% off the e-book Nine Lives of Neoliberalism edited by Philip Mirowski, Dieter Plehwe, and Quinn Slobodian. *Only 1 day left!*


----------



## hitmouse (May 1, 2021)

Another 40% off everything Verso sale: May Day Sale!
Feeling like a mug for buying something that was only 20% off yesterday, especially because if I'd thought about it a bit I could probably have predicted that Verso might have a May Day sale.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 1, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Another 40% off everything Verso sale: May Day Sale!
> Feeling like a mug for buying something that was only 20% off yesterday, especially because if I'd thought about it a bit I could probably have predicted that Verso might have a May Day sale.


Wait another couple of months and they might have a 90% off sale.


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 9, 2021)

Verso are at it again, or possibly the last 40% sale mentioned above is still going on: Long Hot Summer Reading


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 12, 2021)

Anyone read _In the Long Run We Are All Dead: Keynesianism, Political Economy, and Revolution_? There is currently 60% off hardcopy (for subscribers)
butchersapron Smokeandsteam

Also a free e-book of _The General Theory of Employment, Interest and Money: A Reader's Companion_


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 12, 2021)

redsquirrel said:


> Anyone read _In the Long Run We Are All Dead: Keynesianism, Political Economy, and Revolution_? There is currently 60% off hardcopy
> butchersapron Smokeandsteam
> 
> Also a free e-book of _The General Theory of Employment, Interest and Money: A Reader's Companion_



Cheers. Im just reading the verso email redsquirrel They also seem to have 40% off site wide. 

I’ve ordered Mann’s book, _We Fight Fascists _by Sonabend, _The Romance of American Communism _by Gornick, _Breaking Things at Work _by Mueller and a couple of Raymond Williams..


----------



## chilango (Jun 12, 2021)

I got a copy of "Breaking Things at Work" (which I haven't read yet) and Baudrillard's "Critique of the Political Economy of the Sign" (which I had, but wanted a hard copy for reference) in the 40% sale.


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 10, 2021)

40% off books on work and Marxist theory, from across 50 years of publishing at Verso: until the end of September.





__





						Why does the left talk so much about work? Verso Student Reading on Labor and Marxism
					

Books on work and Marxist theory, from across 50 years of publishing at Verso!




					www.versobooks.com


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 15, 2021)

If anyone wants a free Walter Rodney ebook, How Europe Underdeveloped Africa is free until Friday: Verso


----------



## killer b (Sep 22, 2021)

oh.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 18, 2021)

"Where available, a free ebook will be provided with the printed edition."


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 8, 2021)

Verso back on 40% off everything till the end of the year:




__





						40% off ALL print books, 60% off ALL ebooks!
					

Don't miss our BIG end of year sale! Ends January 4th, 2022.




					www.versobooks.com


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 26, 2022)

Kersplebedeb is doing 20% off feminist books in March with the discount code SMASHTHEPATRIARCHY:





__





						feminism
					

Left wing books, dvds, cds, posters, buttons, t-shirts and more!




					www.leftwingbooks.net


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 19, 2022)

Haymarket are now shipping from the UK:








						Welcome to Haymarket UK!
					

Haymarket Books is a radical, independent, nonprofit book publisher based in the US, in Chicago, IL. Our mission is to publish books that contribute to struggles for social and economic justice. We strive to make our books a vibrant and organic part of social movements and the education and...




					www.haymarketbooks.org


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 19, 2022)

Readers based in the UK now receive free shipping on orders over £20 and, as always, 30% off all paperback books, 40% off all ebooks, and 20% off all hardcover books.


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 29, 2022)

EMW's _Origins of Capitalism_* free* as an e-book until midnight Sep 30th (also two other books)

An insanely great deal for immensely important piece of work.


----------

